# Male or Female? What kind of cockatiel?



## lineola (Jul 20, 2009)

Can anybody tell whether this is a male or female cockatiel??

Is it a mutation of some sort?

Thanks for any help you can offer!

Maddie


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

I am no expert but I say he is a whiteface male. He is a cutie!


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

andalcam said:


> I am no expert but I say he is a whiteface male. He is a cutie!


IMHO, you're right. But, I think we need more pics to be shure.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

lineola said:


> Can anybody tell whether this is a male or female cockatiel??
> 
> Is it a mutation of some sort?
> 
> ...


Your Cockatiel is a male. His mutation is called a *Whiteface*.

Below is a photo of a (MALE) Whiteface.


----------



## liltweets (Oct 31, 2008)

White face male. And beautiful!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

100% male and white face like the rest said


----------



## lineola (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for your quick replies! I was thinking about getting a female cockatiel, and a guy was selling this one on Craigslist. He said it was a female, and he said the "bird man" who sold it to him said it was female. But I was thinking with whitefaces maybe you couldn't tell. I don't think he was lying, I think maybe he had just been misled. I also asked how old the bird was (5 years) and whether "she" had ever laid an egg (no). He answered all my questions and didn't seem upset when I told him I thought I would keep looking...

Maddie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you could tell him that he has a boy


----------

